# s14 sr20det into s14.need help



## okey240black (May 2, 2005)

im about to begin my swap in a few days.i have the fsm for the s14 sr but couldn't download the usdm s14 95 fsm. im worried about wiring. im ase certified in electrical,and really good with wiring diagrams, but still worried about this, ive never done this before. i got an s14 sr front clip from J-spec direct out of north carolina for 3550 shipped and is arriving in a few days . i blew my ka (hydrolock) and pulled it long ago. any help will be appreciated ! sorry im a newbie but i know my info......ive searched all over for a in depth swap guide for s14 to s14 swaps but they all pretty much cover the s13 to s13,s14 . wiring on the s14 is a lot different.....to the dash. i mostly need help on dash wiring.
thanks. okey240black


----------



## BoostedVR4 (Sep 12, 2004)

okey240black said:


> im about to begin my swap in a few days.i have the fsm for the s14 sr but couldn't download the usdm s14 95 fsm. im worried about wiring. im ase certified in electrical,and really good with wiring diagrams, but still worried about this, ive never done this before. i got an s14 sr front clip from J-spec direct out of north carolina for 3550 shipped and is arriving in a few days . i blew my ka (hydrolock) and pulled it long ago. any help will be appreciated ! sorry im a newbie but i know my info......ive searched all over for a in depth swap guide for s14 to s14 swaps but they all pretty much cover the s13 to s13,s14 . wiring on the s14 is a lot different.....to the dash. i mostly need help on dash wiring.
> thanks. okey240black


I just completed my S14-S14 swap, but I had the wiring harness done by Phase 2 Motortrend. I can try to help you with what you need tho. Ask away.


----------



## okey240black (May 2, 2005)

BoostedVR4 said:


> I just completed my S14-S14 swap, but I had the wiring harness done by Phase 2 Motortrend. I can try to help you with what you need tho. Ask away.


can you tell me what changes they made,that you could notice?did you install the motor yourself?if so,what about heater hoses?what size and shape hose did you use?i plan on using the sr fuse box and lower (trans,alt,starter) harness.did you use the ka harness and fuse box ? the reason im using the sr harness{lower} and fuse box is the previous owner chopped and spliced too many wires to use the existing lower harness and fuse box. it looks like they tried to remove the factory theft system. theres alot of empty slots in the engine bay fuse box. the fusible link between the alt. and battery must have shorted and burned up.fyi{fusible links are basically wires made to burn like fuses but in a fire resistant insulater} they were spliced together with a wire nut.also any mod to the A/C. im pretty sure it just bolts up. when i removed the ka ,i just unbolted the compresser ,and left it charged.{i did a little research be fore i pulled it} any help will be greatly apreciated! 

soory if i am not clear about details ,am not use to asking questions over the enternet! also i just joined the forum last night


----------



## okey240black (May 2, 2005)

sorry if i miss-spelled some words, my moms gone for the week and me and my friends are celebrating me getting my motor :cheers: they have been waiting to and didnt think i was going to do it. but i proved them wrong. :thumbup: clip comes in tomarrow. i go to a vocational school half a day and high school the other half, my instructor is letting me do the swap there{lifts,every tool you could ever wan ,plus access to a data base with just about every wiring diagram ,scematic,exploded view you could want for any vehicle you could think of !} also alighnment mechine .drift alighnment angles !


----------



## okey240black (May 2, 2005)

update ,i pulled my sr out of the front clip and installed just about all the sr parts in my 240.(getting ready to drop in the sr) i just got done extending the harness and changing some plugs. i still need help on the dash connector, ac and cruise control . i know i need to change some pins and the harness to the ac compressor is on the engine harness on the sr and the ka ac compressor harness runs through lighting harness. i know the ecu controls idle when the compressor is engaged ,so do i use the ka harness or sr. some how the computer has to know when the ac is on. i also think i have to chang some wiring in the engine bay fuse box


----------

